# San Diego advice needed



## Lindalu (Sep 12, 2012)

On our way to Hawaii, my husband and I be stopping in San Diego for 3 nights (traveling from the East coast,) so we actually have 2 full days to explore the area.  On our first full day I'd like to take the San Diego City Tour. Do you think we have time to visit a couple of wineries in Temecula afterwards?  We'd also like to go to the San Diego zoo. Do you think this is all possible to do in 2 days? 

What hotel location would you recommend if I were to use Starpoints. The US Grant, The Westin's, The W San Diego and Sheraton Suites at Symphony Hall are not available. I'm open to other suggestions. Thank You.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 12, 2012)

Lindalu said:


> On our way to Hawaii, my husband and I be stopping in San Diego for 3 nights (traveling from the East coast,) so we actually have 2 full days to explore the area. On our first full day I'd like to take the San Diego City Tour. Do you think we have time to visit a couple of wineries in Temecula afterwards? We'd also like to go to the San Diego zoo. Do you think this is all possible to do in 2 days?
> 
> What hotel location would you recommend if I were to use Starpoints. The US Grant, The Westin's, The W San Diego and Sheraton Suites at Symphony Hall are not available. I'm open to other suggestions. Thank You.


 
IMHO 

a trip to Temecula is a full day as well as the San Diego Zoo is a full day 

YMMV


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2012)

With two days I'd just concentrate on San Diego and forget Temecula.  The zoo, as already posted, is a full day event.  There is plenty to see, and do, in San Diego for the second day.

Can't help with places to stay.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm with the others. Nix Temecula and go to the Zoo for a day, and the rest of Balboa Park the other. Perhaps a dinner at Little Italy or Old Town if you like Mexican. There is PLENTY to do- and that isn't including the Midway or Coronado. After all, you are there to rest up and acclimate for a couple of fairly long travel days.

Jim


----------



## DAman (Sep 12, 2012)

Dine at Prado in Balboa Park.  Museums at the park. Plays at Old Globe in the park. 

If you follow suggestions and go to zoo and Balboa Park stay as close as you can to it.  Plenty of hotels close by in Mission Valley. You will need a car.


----------



## klpca (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it depends on how much time you want to give the zoo or the city. 

If you just want to sit on the city tour bus and call it done, I suppose you could do that in the morning and head up to Temecula after that. It will take you about an hour to get there. It's an easy drive straight up the 15 (once you're off the 163). You could do the same thing after spending just a morning at the zoo. Would I do it? No. There's plenty to see in San Diego, 

As an alternative, perhaps try a nice wine bar where you could have some fun. One place that we like is called Wine Steals, and is located in Cardiff, just south of Carlsbad.  It's not downtown, but if you can get a table on the patio (good luck with that if you come during happy hour!) it has a beautiful view of the ocean. It is just across the street from the beach.  http://www.winestealssd.com/our-locations/cardiff-location

Btw, Wine Steals has closer downtown locations (Point Loma, Hillcrest), I just haven't been to any of them so I have no idea about the ambiance. We love the one in Cardiff, but it *is* a bit of a drive.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with the other posters:  skip Temecula.  The city tour on the bus, in my opinion, isn't worth doing--you'll spend most of the time looking out the window.  I'd choose some things I'd like to experience and have those experiences:  Balboa Park with its museums, restaurants, theaters, and walks is a great suggestion; the maritime museum--especially the aircraft carrier Midway--is fascinating; San Diego's Old Town is fun; Little Italy is fun to wander and a great place to eat; a whale-watching tour from the harbor is fun; the zoo, of course, is notable; take a Segway tour; go out to Coronado Island and have a drink at "The Del," a true grand hotel.

In short, San Diego is filled with great things to do.  There's another thread with some good ideas  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178280


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2012)

You could also wander up to La Jolla and spend some time there.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 12, 2012)

*Dinner*



Luanne said:


> You could also wander up to La Jolla and spend some time there.



If you think that you'll end up somewhere in the La Jolla or Del Mar area around meal time, make a reservation at Jakes in Del Mar.  (Or if you might get stuck there because of I-5 or I-805 traffic....)   It is right on the beach.  First seating (best for getting a window view of the ocean) is 5 pm.  If you know your itinerary, make the res in advance.  If you can get in because they can't fit you in, then try the Poseiden restaurant next door.  

After dinner, take off your shoes, walk on the beach, take some pictures to remember....


----------



## bshmerlie (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to agree ...nix Temecula due to the time constraints. I also dont think I'd spend a whole day at the zoo. Its a nice zoo and all but 2 days isnt a lot of time to see San Diego.  Maybe see how late it closes and go after the city tour.


----------



## Lindalu (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied. I'm taking Temecula off my list and adding your suggestions instead.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 14, 2012)

Lindalu said:


> Thanks to all who replied. I'm taking Temecula off my list and adding your suggestions instead.


When yuo get there you'll be glad that you did...


----------



## kwilson (Sep 14, 2012)

If you get a car drive out to Cabrillo National Monument at the tip of Point Loma. The views of the city, ocean, and bay are terrific from there. Time it so you can have lunch at Point Loma Seafoods on Talbot st. Being from New England you might not be impressed by their excellent clam chowder but their seafood is fresh and very good. I guarantee you will be impressed by their fresh seafood counter. This is a local fave, not at all touristy.


----------



## Paumavista (Sep 14, 2012)

*Hence my login name........*

I have a couple suggestions....

Consider renting a car and start with this:
http://www.sandiego.org/articles/tours-sightseeing/san-diegos-59-mile-scenic-drive.aspx

I have favorites if you can't do the entire route look up some of these:
Seaport village....walk along the waterway after checking out the shops and grabbing a bite; it's a wonderful walk...you can go all along the bay to the Maritime museum.
The Gaslamp Quarter is fun for shopping, dinner, and drinks in the evening.
Of course the zoo and the surrounding museums (especially if the weather isn't perfect)
Old Town - make sure you enjoy the mexican food!
Cabrillo & Torrey Pines, Pt Loma, LaJolla, ok I guess I have too many favorites........


If you know anyone with Wyndham points you might check at Harbor Lights .......you can post on needing a last minute rental and see if someone has something in the area...there are a number of timeshares in the area.

I would really spend the first day touring using the above guide....spend the entire day, stopping as long as you want....then go back the next day to whatever you found most interesting or didn't have enough time for.

Besides the mexican food in old town my favorite restaurant is:
http://www.tomhamslighthouse.com/ 
The food here is very good; but the view of the city in the evening is spectacular!!!  Ask for a booth (they're slightly raised) so that you can both look out the wall of windows.

We miss the area alot!
Judy


----------



## andy25g (Sep 18, 2012)

klpca said:


> I think it depends on how much time you want to give the zoo or the city.
> 
> If you just want to sit on the city tour bus and call it done, I suppose you could do that in the morning and head up to Temecula after that. It will take you about an hour to get there. It's an easy drive straight up the 15 (once you're off the 163). You could do the same thing after spending just a morning at the zoo. Would I do it? No. There's plenty to see in San Diego,
> 
> ...



Im a big fan of Wine Steals also. If you wanna save money go to the readercity website and browse the restaurants link. Wine Steals usually has a spend $20 for $40 certificate. You cannot purchase bottles of wine but its good for glasses of wine and food at all of their locations. They have had the deal running for months and the nice thing is you can purchase more than one certificate at a time.


----------



## moomblue (Sep 20, 2012)

thank you for your post
















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cheap Wedding Dresses


----------

